# Stolen Bicycle



## jeffreya1965 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to alert everyone that my Tommaso Aggraziato carbon bike was stolen from the Bally's gym in West LA last week. Not only does this suck because it was less than a month old, but i was going to be riding it in the AIDS/Lifecycle ride this weekend from San Francisco to Los Angeles. There aren't many Tommaso's in LA, this one is Black-ish carbon, silver seat and handlebar tape and says "Tommaso" in about 27 places. I have Mavic Aksium wheels on it, head & tail lights, water bottle holders and a bike computer dock (the computer was in my gym bag). Thanks, Jeff
View attachment 201716


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

That sucks! Bike thieves are abound in So Cal. With any luck if it wasn't a professional thief he'll get stopped, arrested and the bike will be seized etc. Report the loss to the LAPD with your serial number. I know it's a long shot but you never know. I'm sure if it was a tweaker or an illegal alien they will look out of place riding your Tommaso and the LAPD is supposed to be getting more bike friendly. Sorry to hear about it, if I know anything about human nature you'll be looking at every rider/bike you pass for a long time. 
Check Craigs list too, you could even put an add there asking for a Tommaso, offer a lot of cash, and when/if they call call the LAPD to go get your bike. When I was a cop this happened a lot, someone would find a wallet, they called up the owner and wanted "a reward" to return it. The owner called us and we would go get it along with arresting the guy for misappropriation of found property. In your case they will get him for possession of stolen property, a felony. Good luck and let us know how it goes....


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Still looking?*

I saw this ad in the Inland Empire Craigslist, might be worth a call....

inland empire craigslist > for sale / wanted > bicycles 
tommaso road bike - $1000 (banning)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-06-15, 12:50PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


perfect condition 909 499 1501 


•Location: banning 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1793589943


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Check pawn shops. If they get impatient on Craigs list, they will dump them at pawn shops.


----------

